# newbe here



## High Ball (May 14, 2011)

hello im new to the forum, found my way through garage of evil and found that because i just started downloading hauntcast podcast. im south of saint louis ,MO bout hour and a half. Ive had my own haunt for about 6 years now and i want to get some better ideas and learn all i can. thanx for having me.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Revenant is in St. Louis. We'll share ideas with you, but in return we ask for pictures. We'd love to see pictures of your haunt. If you need anything, just ask.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome! I grew up south of Cape, but now I am left coast all the way!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Welcome High Ball!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Hello, and welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum High Ball! It's nice to have you.


----------



## langolier (May 21, 2011)

Welcome !!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome!!


----------

